# Signs of labor???



## cindyaw

Hi - I'm new to this forum and had a couple of questions I hope someone can help me with. My cat, Popcorn, is in her 64th day of pregnancy. I've read that it usually lasts between 60 - 65 days so I'm sure the time is coming soon! Are there any signs that labor is imminent? She's been acting like she's in heat for the past 3 days and today she just wants to be with my daughter all the time. I guess we're just being extremely impatient!!! But I was hoping there would be some way to tell when she's going to start. 
Thanks in advance for any responses.

Cindy


----------



## stormy

Sounds like she may be getting ready!!!

Is she checking out different spots, boxes or drawers?

Most of the mom cats we have had ask for alot of attention when they are getting ready to go into labor and their meow had a different sound to it as well.

The only way I was definately sure birth was imminent is their water breaking, which usually happened when they were on my bed!! 8O :lol: 

Good luck to Popcorn, will send out good vibes to her!


----------



## cindyaw

Thanks - we hope it is soon. The waiting is terrible!!! Yes, she was looking around a lot yesterday - in closets and under desks, but she hasn't been looking at all since then. Maybe she's decided on a spot - hopefully in the box or closet we got ready for her.
When her water breaks, does that mean she should start giving birth right after? And how much fluid is there when it breaks??
Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## adavis333

Any news yet? Below are 2 sites that will give you more information on labor and delivery. The second one is the best. 
It sounds like Popcorn will go into labor anytime now. She is showing all of the signs.

I hope the articles are some help and that everything goes smoothly. Keep us posted!!!

http://www.sniksnak.com/cathealth/howto15.html
http://www.talktothevet.com/ARTICLES/CATS/catbirth.HTM


----------



## artemisa

How exciting! do let us know about the kittens.

Good luck!


----------



## Zalensia

Vienna didnt show signs of lucking for a nesting spot when she gave birth.
THe sign I had, which I didnt pick up on at the time was she very lightly bit the back of my hand several times. A few hours later I heard little meows, and she was in the process of giving birth!

I think I read aswell that if the cats body temp drops by a degree that birth is due in the next 24 hours.

Moved to breeding.


----------



## cindyaw

Still no kittens!! Thanks for all of the responses - the links to the 2 articles were very helpful. We're still extremely anxious though - hopefully it will be today. We worry about Popcorn because she had kind of a rough start. For anyone interested, we'll tell her story - maybe it will take our minds off the waiting and waiting and waiting.........

Last fall (October) we saw a tiny little kitten run under our back deck. We tried to catch her, but she was too quick. We already had one cat (Katie) but had eventually planned on getting another to keep her company during the day. Although we weren't exactly ready for that 2nd cat I couldn't just let this little kitten stay outside. Fall in New York can be brutal, especially for a little kitten alone. Unfortunately, we couldn't catch her. Finally, after several weeks, our neighbor caught her and brought her over. I immediately put her in the bathroom to keep her away from Katie as I was sure she had fleas, worms, and possibly something worse. She was in such bad shape - fat with worms, completely filthy, and her voice was so hoarse she couldn't meow. My vet was able to see her that day, and estimated her to be about 10 weeks old, which means she was probably on her own at 3-4 weeks. It's probably a miracle she survived. She got dewormed and defleaed and checked over and I brought her home. My daughter sat in the bathroom with her for 2 days and held her and tried to play with her. It was cute, but kind of sad - I didn't think she was going to make it. She didn't know how to bathe herself and she was throwing up all the time - she didn't really even know how to play. Well, needless to say, thankfully, she did make it. She continued to throw up after eating for a long time and I ended up having to cut some of the "gunk" out of her fur. It took a while for Katie to get used to her, but they get along ok now. She still can't really meow too well - she probably damaged her voice meowing for her mother when she was abandoned. She's a really sweet good cat, but not affectionate. She's completely devoted to my 8 year old daughter who loved her and held her when she was so sick.
So, that's Popcorn's story - and that's why we worry about her. I'm afraid that because she didn't get the care from her mother that she needed she might not know what to do. And that because of her digestive problems, there could be a problem with the babies. Plus the fact that she's so young.......
Well, we'll keep everyone posted on how she's doing. Hopefully we'll have some news to share today!!
Thanks for listening and I apologize for the long-winded story!!
Cindy, Jenna (and Popcorn!!)


----------



## Zalensia

After she has had the kittens and they are fully weaned you should get her spayed.
esp if she is not a strong healthy cat, and she has digestive problems as these can be passed onto her kittens if it is genetic.

let us know when they kittens are born.


----------



## cindyaw

Yes, we will definately get her spayed. Even though she is an indoor cat I had planned on having it done, unfortunately I waiting too long and she bolted out the door one day. She never showed any kind of desire to get out either before, or after that one time. She was only out about 20 minutes - but that was enough. Luckily, we have found good homes already for the kittens.
I was one of those people who thought my indoor cat would never get out and procrastinated on the spaying. If anyone reading this thinks the same ----- think again. A cat in heat will apparently do anything to follow it's instinct!!


----------



## Ianthe

> If anyone reading this thinks the same ----- think again. A cat in heat will apparently do anything to follow it's instinct!!


Cindyaw- this is great advice  Oh, and welcome to the boards, and I can't wait to hear about your kittens


----------



## cindyaw

Day 66 and still no kittens!! Seems like all she's been doing the past 2 days is sleeping and bathing herself, although this morning she was tearing around the house and playing with Katie (our other cat). I hope they come soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zalensia

vienna had 6 kittens and she help on nearly a week after the due date.

I know what ya mean about cats doing anything to get out, I woke one night ot vienna trying to climb up a net curtain to get out- 7 foot up!


----------



## cindyaw

Well, still no kittens. Very frustrating!! I know she's not really that late, but I'm starting to get a little paranoid. Maybe I've been reading TOO much about all of this. Now I'm thinking: What if the babies are dead?? or What if Popcorn dies?? or What if she won't take care of them??
Oh well, I guess we'll just take it one day (or hour!!) at a time.

Cindy and Jenna


----------



## Ianthe

Gosh, it must be so frustrating 8O I know I would be a nervous wreck :roll: Try not to get _to_ worried, I'm sure she and the kittens will be fine....maybe she is just late, or your due date was off.........I myself was 3 AND A HALF WEEKS LATE 8O My mom was SO thrilled....she never lets me forget it :lol: :lol:


----------



## cindyaw

We still have no kittens. It is her 69th day. She's stopped acting like she's in heat. She's still sleeping most of the time. Yesterday she was wandering and looking around the house again. She's all of the sudden taken an interest in Roly Poly (our guinea pig) again and tried to take a swipe at him. When that happened I thought for sure the time was near. But no such luck!!
At what point should I become concerned and call the vet?????

Cindy


----------



## catobsessed4

> A queen's gestation period typically runs from 57 to 69 days, with the average of 63 to 64 days. I like to use "63," because it is nine weeks, equating to human pregnancy average of nine months, making it easier to remember. Of course, your queen will have her kittens _when she is going to have them_, so these figures are only for your benefit, to be able to approximate the time.


I don't think you need to be worried yet.

That is a quote from this article about pregnancy in cats:
http://cats.about.com/cs/pregnancybirth ... ybirth.htm


----------



## catobsessed4

Oh, and here are the signs of labor, taken from the same article:


> Impending Birth
> 
> As your queen nears her time for giving birth, she will exhibit a few signs that will give you clues to the impending arrival of kittens. The first stage of labor lasts from 12 to 24 hours, and may include the following "symptoms."
> 
> *Nesting.* She may start snooping around in closets and secluded areas for an appropriate place to bear her kittens. The time is ripe for you to prepare an area for her in a private place, with a box or basket lined with soft towels. She may decide instead to give birth on the cold, hard floor of your bathroom, but at least you have tried to accomodate her needs.
> *Increased affection.* She may suddenly become very loving, and want to be near you at all times. Don't be surprised though, if a previously affectionate cat becomes withdrawn and seeks solitude. Either personality change may be completely normal.
> *Decreased Activity.* Queenie may decide she'd rather sleep most of the time. She may also lose interest in food.
> *Milk Discharge from Nipples.* Your cat's nipples will have become enlarged and pink about the third week of pregnancy; 24 hours or so before birth, she may show a milky discharge. This discharge may come even earlier in cats that have given birth several times.
> *Drop in Temperature.* The normal temperature in cats is between 100.4°F and 102.5° F. A dramatic drop in her rectal temperature is a sure indicator that birth is imminent.


----------



## Ianthe

Just popping in to let you know I am still pacing the halls with you


----------



## Jeanie

I'm here too! I am just a bit concerned. Have you taken her temperature to get a base temperature? Then you can watch for that drop of a degree, which will predict birth within 24 hours. I would sit and rest my hand gently on her abdomen. You should feel some movement. If she goes too long and you feel no movement, I would consult a vet.

I don't want to frighten you, but I stopped breeding my Siamese because she went several days past her due date. Despite a trip to the vet for a shot of pituitrin, the kittens were born dead. She had an infection, so we had her spayed. If you feel movement, the babies are certainly alive. I am saying a prayer for kitty and her babies!


----------



## Ianthe

Any News?


----------



## cindyaw

No news yet - although she seems to be restless this evening. Kind of walking around like she doesn't know what to do, so I'm hoping it will be real soon!! 
I do have some concerns about the babies - I haven't really felt any movement, but she doesn't let me touch her that much so it's hard to tell.
If nothing happens tomorrow, which would be her 70th day, I will be calling the vet.
Thanks for all of your thoughts and responses and I will let everyone know what happens.
Cindy


----------



## Ianthe

I will definately be keeping my fingers crossed....and Gaylord and Ashley have their paws crossed


----------



## Jeanie

She will probably become very loving and vocal when she starts laboring, before you see the actual contractions. I think she will accept your help at that time. I hope you have your supplies ready. It's always a good idea, just in case she needs help. I'm sure you have read the links, and have that information.


----------



## cindyaw

Popcorn still hasn't had her kittens and she will be going to the vet tomorrow. We thought for sure that she would be going into labor this weekend - she actually sat on me for about a half hour on Friday and this is extremely unusual. I was able to rest my hands on her and thought I felt movement, and she was restless and wandering most of the day, so we were hopeful.
Unfortunately nothing's happened and we're doubtful anything good can come now. We just hope Popcorn will be ok.
Will post again when we know something.


----------



## Ianthe

OK- try to hang in there, and I will be praying for her and her babies. *hugs*


----------



## queen of the nile

Wishing the best to popcorn and her parents. I hope everything will be okay and I will be sending my best wishes.


----------



## cindyaw

Hi all - sorry I haven't posted lately - it's been a busy week and I haven't had a chance to get online.
We've found out that Popcorn had a false pregnancy. She's still acting pregnant, but the vet said it probably wouldn't last too much longer. This is good news as we never intended to bring unwanted kittens into this world. And since we had already found good homes for them, now these people can rescue a kitten that really needs rescuing!!
It is sad in a sense because we had really been looking forward to having a houseful of cute cuddly kittens (at least for a while!), but this is definately for the best.
I am now trying to find low cost spaying so that this doesn't happen again. Unfortunately, even at a lower cost I won't be able to afford it until next month, so we are being very, very, very careful!!!


----------



## Jeanie

I understand your mixed feelings. My computer was in the shop, and I couldn't access the site, or I would have replied sooner. I'm sure you've called the SPCA, the Humane Society, and the shelters in the area. Have you done a search on the internet? I wish you the best.


----------

